# My Model Y



## ssulliva (Jul 29, 2021)

Horrible experience with my new Tesla Y. 

24 issues first day (from squeaks to most exterior parts not fitting). i took the Tesla to service after having my appointment cancelled twice. When I got there two men came to look at the car and told me most of my concerns about malaligned parts were unjustified. One the the guys told me that these car are made by machine and man and can not be perfect. I thought to myself what car is not made by machine and man and most come from the factory looking pretty good. They’ve had the car three days and just starting working on it today. I received a text (as i guess there are no humans to speak with) in my app that told me the car now needs to go to a body shop to be repaired as it is significant enough to where Tesla can’t repair it (no accidents mind you - straight from the factory). There is no one at Tesla to help me.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'd like to say "Why did you take delivery?", but that's water under the bridge and serves no useful purpose. How long have you had the car? Used to be a return with no questions asked policy for the first 30(?) days, I'm uncertain if that policy still exists, but someone here will know.

There is an arbitration opt-out you might want to check into. Search for arbitration agreement opt-out thread in this forum.

If memory serves, lemon laws might apply. Tesla gets a few (3?) opportunities to correct before lemon laws kick in, so make sure you fully document what the existing issues are both before and after every attempt Tesla makes to correct.

You're 100% correct about Tesla's customer service. If the issue is minor and common, the app and mobile service work great. If the problem is more unique(like your's), Tesla's service and customer service quickly become substandard. I now tell prospective buyers to stay away from Tesla if you expect top-notch customer service.

Sorry for your problems, please keep us informed of your resolution.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I just experienced the same with my new Model 3, but sounds like yours was somewhat worse. This is my second Tesla, my wife has one as well. All 3 had “issues”. It’s frustrating. Love the cars and there is nothing else on the road I would rather have but it doesn’t make the stain of a bad experience any better.


----------



## ssulliva (Jul 29, 2021)

FRC said:


> I'd like to say "Why did you take delivery?", but that's water under the bridge and serves no useful purpose. How long have you had the car? Used to be a return with no questions asked policy for the first 30(?) days, I'm uncertain if that policy still exists, but someone here will know.
> 
> There is an arbitration opt-out you might want to check into. Search for arbitration agreement opt-out thread in this forum.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. 
I had the MY for 5 weeks before service would see the car as they cancelled two appointments 1-2 weeks after each was made due to lack of replacement parts. Tesla had the MY for 4 days in which time most issues were fixed. They called me after they had the car for four days stating it now needed to go to an authorized body shop to fix one of the rear doors as they could not get it to fit. I refused and picked up the car. Three issues were not fixed and the car has yet another service appointment in September. Overall I do like the car. I come from years of Mercedes (not all great cars) and Porsche (IMO the best) so this car was a shock with regards to build quality and customer service. I did speak with Tesla early on and was informed there is no such thing as a cool off period, return, etc.


----------

